# Ouvrir PDF dans Safari



## Tamil Nadhu (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je possède un iMac et un MacBookPro.
Tous les deux sont encore sous SL.

Depuis la dernière version (10.6.8)  je ne peux plus lire les PDF dans Safari sur l'iMac, alors que cela fonctionne parfaitement sur le MacBookPro.

La configuration de Safari (Préférences Sécurité) est identique sur les deux machines.

Avez-vous une idée pour résoudre ce problème ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## otgl (28 Août 2012)

Est-ce que tu as Adobe Acrobat Pro ou Acrobat Reader sur ton iMac? Ces logiciels installent un plug-in qui remplace le lecteur PDF de Safari: le problème vient peut-être de là. Pour désactiver le plug-in d'Adobe:

Quitter Safari.
Dans le menu de Finder, choisir Aller > Aller au dossier...
Entrer "/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins" et cliquer sur Aller.
Dans le dossier "Internet Plug-Ins", supprimer les fichiers "AdobePDF..."


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (28 Août 2012)

Merci de ta réponse otgl.

Effectivement, j'ai deux plugins AdobePDF.

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que je les ai aussi sur le MacBookPro et que cela ne pose pas de problème...

Comme j'utilise aussi Firefox avec lequel les PDF s'ouvrent sans souci, cela ne risque-t-il pas de poser problème avec FF si je supprime les plugins ?


----------



## otgl (28 Août 2012)

Je crois qu'à partir de sa version 15, Firefox lira nativement les fichiers PDF. Cela dit, si tu veux garder le plug-in d'Adobe, tu peux: mais il faut mettre à jour ton logiciel Adobe Acrobat Pro ou Acrobat Reader, car visiblement ton plug-in est périmé. La version la plus récente d'Acrobat Reader est 10.1.

Pour télécharger: http://get.adobe.com/fr/reader/


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (28 Août 2012)

Merci de ta réponse.

Pourtant, j'ai Adobe Reader 10.1.4. Je crois que c'est la dernière version. Je fais les MAJ dès qu'elles me sont proposées.


----------



## otgl (28 Août 2012)

kerala48 a dit:


> Pourtant, j'ai Adobe Reader 10.1.4. Je crois que c'est la dernière version. Je fais les MAJ dès qu'elles me sont proposées.



Hmm... tu as la dernière version effectivement. Peut-être qu'il s'agit du bug décrit ici:

PDF plug-in doesn't load | Safari 64 bit | Mac OS 10.6
http://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/kb/pdf-plug-doesnt-load-safari.html​
Essaie d'ouvrir Safari en mode 32 bits, en suivant les étapes.


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (3 Septembre 2012)

Je réponds après quelques jours d'absence.

J'ai essayé la solution indiquée par  otgl qui a eu la gentillesse de bien vouloir m'aider :

"PDF plug-in doesn't load | Safari 64 bit | Mac OS 10.6"

Malheureusement, la case à cocher comme indiqué ci-dessous, l'est déjà :

http://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/kb/pd...ad-safari.html

Le pire est que le paramétrage de safari est rigoureusement identique sur l'IMac et le MacBookPro qui, lui, ouvre sans problème les PDF dans Safari.

Bref, pas de solution à mon problème...J'abandonne !
Heureusement que les PDF s'ouvrent parfaitement dans FF.

Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## ratemis (9 Septembre 2012)

J'avais un souci semblable : un mac pro sous SL, et Safari qui ouvrait les pdf en utilisant à l'évidence un plug-in adobe. Contrairement à toi, les pdf s'affichaient correctement à l'écran, en revanche il m'était impossible de les enregistrer sur le DD ou de les imprimer (je n'obtenait qu'une page blanche).

Ouvrir Safari en mode 32 bits ne changeait rien : à l'évidence ces plug-in sont buggués. J'ai viré deux plugs-in Adobe de la library (comme conseillé au début de ce fil) et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Je n'utilise pas FF mais s'il fonctionne bien chez toi j'imagine qu'il n'utilise pas non plus ces deux plugs-in, tu ne risques de toute façon rien à tenter l'expérience. De mon côté j'utilise de temps à autre Chrome et il ouvre tjs les pdfs, comme avant.


----------



## Tamil Nadhu (10 Septembre 2012)

Ratemis, j'ai essayé ta solution en enlevant le Plugin dans Internet Plugins.
Malheureusement, le problème persiste !
L'ennui est qu'avec FF, s'il est vrai que les PDF s'ouvrent sans problème, certains sites fonctionnent mieux avec Safari.

Je crois que, bien  que nous soyons un certain nombre à avoir ce problème avec 10.6.8, il ne faut pas s'attendre à une MAJ....et je ne peux pas passer à ML avec mon iMac de fin 2007.

C'est tout de même frustrant de ne pas pouvoir régler ce problème.
Bonne journée et merci à ceux qui ont tenté de m'aider.


----------

